# Pure Michigan Hunt winners - from McBain, Kawkawlin and Westland - take home their pr



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Feb. 12, 2013








The three Michigan hunters randomly chosen as the 2013 Pure Michigan Hunt winners - Jim Bosscher of McBain, Dave Gittins of Kawkawlin and Jason Webb of Westland - received their prizes at last Thursday's (Feb. 7) Natural Resources Commission meeting in Lansing.

Each winner gets a license to hunt in every limited-access hunt available in 2013. This includes elk, bear, antlerless deer, and spring and fall turkey, as well as first choice at a managed waterfowl area during any open hunting season in the state.

"My friends didn't believe me until they saw my name in the paper a few weeks ago," said Gittins, who owns a roofing business in Kawkawlin. "I still can't believe it!"

Bosscher, the sherriff of Missaukee County, also needed some convincing that he had won. "I thought someone was playing a joke on me, so I had to call around to make sure this was real," he explained.

In addition to the hunting licenses, the Pure Michigan Hunt winners also received the ultimate hunting prize package.

"I can't wait to get home and go through everything again," said Marine Corps veteran Jason Webb.








Winners received the following prizes donated by Michigan companies and organizations:


2012 Darton Crossbow package
30.06 Ruger Model 77 rifle from Michigan Gun Owners
12 GA shotgun from the Lake Effect Chapter of the Michigan Duck Hunters Association
Camouflage ground blind from Ameristep
Two-day/two-night guided spring turkey hunt from East Lake Outfitters
Custom rear-window graphic from Steel Skinz Graphics
Gas cards and magazine subscriptions from Michigan United Conservation Clubs
Sitka camouflage clothing package from Rocky Mountain Elk Foundation
Camouflage vest, custom box call and patch from the National Wild Turkey Federation
Rapid River knife, duck decoy and membership from Ducks Unlimited
Herd monitoring kit and membership from Quality Deer Management Association
National and local memberships from Safari Club International
Sweatshirt and hat from South West Lake Erie Chapter of Waterfowl USA
The 2013 lottery drew a total of 29,295 applications. Dollars generated from this opportunity fund wildlife habitat restoration and improvements in Michigan.

Applications for the 2014 Pure Michigan Hunt go on sale online at all retail license agents and online starting March 1. Hunters may purchase as many Pure Michigan Hunt applications as they like for $4 apiece. Visit www.michigan.gov/puremichiganhunt for more information.

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural and cultural resources for current and future generations. For more information, go to www.michigan.gov/dnr.











More...


----------

